
No, ICO Market Caps Are Not Crazy. The Reason Is Basic Economics - KasianFranks
https://medium.com/@nickadamsjudge/no-ico-market-caps-are-not-crazy-the-reason-is-basic-economics-ae4f11ca0114
======
wmf
The concept of ICOs isn't necessarily a bubble. The part where non-credible
founders with non-credible plans raise huge amounts of money is a bubble.

I also love how they're creating their own currency, selling it, paying
employees with it, and promising that it will go up... and then they tack on a
"no equity-like product is sold" fig leaf. The overall idea of RootProject
sounds nice though.

------
alistproducer2
Ummmm, yes they are. They're a function of all the "free" money sloshing
around in crypto due to the bubble. Etherium did what it did with $18 million.
Now there are projects that are proposing to do things orders of magnitude
less complicated raising $30-50 million.

